# Moving to Nevada



## James wright (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey there i'm a brit moving to America (Nevada) later on in the year because I married an American. I'm basically looking to speak to brits or anyone for that matter who has moved to Nevada, I keen on hearing about your experiences in finding work asnd fitting in.

I scared i wont find work out there and people will not take to me.

Thanks all

James


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to live in Reno and now visit vegas and lake tahoe (to ski) every year.

Nevada is a very cool place. 

they'll love ya.

no worries

phil


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you don't find work what are you doing about health insurance?

I'd worry about that before whether people will take to you.


----------



## James wright (Apr 24, 2011)

Crawford said:


> If you don't find work what are you doing about health insurance?
> 
> I'd worry about that before whether people will take to you.


My wife will put me on hers.

Where abouts are you from in the UK, and where do you live now in the USA sir?


----------



## James wright (Apr 24, 2011)

philobert said:


> I used to live in Reno and now visit vegas and lake tahoe (to ski) every year.
> 
> Nevada is a very cool place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil

And why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

James wright said:


> I scared i wont find work out there and people will not take to me.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> James


Nevada is a melting pot, and yes the people are cool. 

BUT, on another note, here is an article just put out from the Nevada News Bureau on 29 April:

CARSON CITY – Nevada’s unemployment picture may be improving, even seeing some job growth in March, but a federal report measuring a broader spectrum of the state’s workforce continues to paint a much grimmer picture for those seeking work.

The report through March 2011 using a four-quarter moving average shows Nevada’s unemployment rate at 23.7 percent, highest in the nation. California is second at 22 percent. The national average is 16.5 percent. The report was released Friday.

The quarterly report from the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics includes a state-by-state unemployment measure that encompasses discouraged workers and those who are working part time even though they would like full-time employment.

In contrast, the March unemployment rate in Nevada reported by the state Department of Employment, Training and Rehabilitation (DETR) was 13.2 percent, down from 13.6 percent in February. This official rate does not include discouraged and part-time workers.

Both numbers are estimates only.

The labor statistics report shows that Nevada’s broader unemployment rate actually worsened through the first quarter of 2011, up one-tenth of a percentage point from 23.6 percent in calendar year 2010.

By contrast, the national rate declined, from 16.7 percent in calendar year 2010 to 16.5 percent in the latest report. California’s rate also declined, from 22.1 percent in 2010 to 22 percent through March 31 of this year.
--------
Good luck and enjoy Nevada.


----------

